# Compressor



## bluegill314 (Nov 21, 2006)

My friend and I have been bitten by the bait making bug, and since he has the woodshop, I have volunteered to head up the paint department. I have an airbrush (PS90?, thanks to this board), hoses, water separator/regulator, even some paint. Only thing missing (so far) is a compressor. So, what should I be looking for? Don't want to spend a ton, but I don't want to use propel cans either. Saw a Paasche (I believe) at Pat Catan for just over $100, but need to know if I should be looking for specific features. What do you prefer and why? 

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Eric,
I'm sure others will give there opinions on this, but I use a 2 gallon compressor I got at Wal-mart for 80 bucks. You don't need a dedicated airbrush compressor for painting, however they are quieter. Mine is loud and it does get annoying sometimes, but it's the cheap way to go. Just make sure you have a regulator to adjust your p.s.i., and a water separator and you are good to go.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

try here for starters...thre are a few air brush compressors... http://search.harborfreight.com/cpi...age=2&resultsPerPage=10&resultsPerPageBottom=


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I just saw a nice one at Sears for about 90 bucks. You won't need anything to fancy.


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

And here's a tip that I figured out the other day.

I have a small, loud, hot dog compressor that would startle me when it automatically kicked on to re-pressurize the main tank. Not good when your concentrating. Paint everywhere except where you wanted it.

What I now do is pressurize the main tank and then turn the thing off. I keep my eye on the main tank pressure and when it gets low I switch the compressor on and let it come to full pressure again then turn it off. That way no loud noise surprises!


----------



## bluegill314 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone, looks like I'll be checking out harbor freight soon. And VTBasser, thanks for the tip; I'll use that excuse for my first batch of paintjobs!

Eric


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Eric-

That shows how single minded I am... I hadn't thought about filling my tank up and then turning it off. That might be worth a try to save some money in the short term.

So the next question is, which posts should we review for fume hood ideas? Has anyone posted dimensions and materials for good fume hoods?

Thanks to all of you we actually have some baits well on their way to being finished....

Thanks to everyone.

Travis


----------

